
Pedestrians are dying while vehicle safety tech lags - hhs
https://www.axios.com/vehicle-safety-systems-pedestrians-self-driving-cars-7423c276-c044-432e-aec2-1c1201d5a1fa.html
======
Gibbon1
There is also the point that viability is getting worse. In the name of
efficiency and driver/passenger safety there are now larger blind spots.
Particularity due to A pillars with airbags. And deep sloping windows.

